# New Cat questions and hello



## jrs21c (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello, all, 
Just joined the forum. 
I have a few new cat questions. I am not even sure where to start. 
A cat has been visiting my parents' house now about a week. 
We have 3 dogs (2 mid sized and one Chiwawa). We've had them all over 10 years. And the cat has been eating the dog food we put out outdoor on the deck (when dogs are not around). 

The cat then comes every day since then to get some food. He/she seems very friendly, and my sister loves the cat. She even bought some cat food to put out for the cat and some a few other things that I dont't know. She has been trying to find the owner, but can't seem to find the owner. 

Someone saw the cat a few days ago wondering around in the neighborhood, and the cat followed the person. The person walked along sidewalk in the subdivision and the cat stopped at my parents' house approaching the front door. So he knocked on our door saying 'your cat is outside'. My parents said the cat is not ours but visiting us everyday. Then he said, he tried to find the cat's owner, but the cat stopped here wanting to come to my parent's house. Cat is almost always around the house now waiting for someone to come, and it always wants to come inside. But we can't let the cat in as we know the chiwawa will chase the cat to the end. 

Anyhow, the can't never can live inside the house. And our priority is to find the cat's owner of course if we can. 

My sister bought a collar and put it on the cat thinking the owner would remove the collar if they find it. But it's still on the cat. 

We put out a little box with a old t-shirt in it next to the front door, and cat sleeps there now..day and night. We are still feeding the cat as it seems very starving. 
The cat is pretty small, light, friendly, and beautiful. 
The left ear seems a bit cut off for some reason. 

What should we do? 
We are willing to build/purchase outdoor house and keep feeding and take care of the cat. And of course take him/her to the hospital if we do for basic check up. But I personally don't know anything about cats. We've had dogs forever and always, but not a cat. 

I am attaching a few pictures I took this afternoon. 

ANY suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks for reading, hope to hear from kind cat owners.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome! That's one beautiful cat! He/she looks similar to my sweet little feral cats that I care for. And the ear is "tipped" because someone trapped and neutered (or spayed) the cat. It's a way to indicate that cats have been fixed. So my guess is that this is a feral/community cat that someone took time to alter, but who seems to have found a nice family (yours) to provide some love and care. 

He/she may not have an indoor home, but since he's friendly, he might. Did you try posting "found" ads in local stores and on Craigslist? Check with your local shelter too, to see if anyone filed a lost report. If no one claims him, I think it's awesome that you are willing to provide shelter and food for him. (I don't know if it is a male or female, but it was easier to just type "him") 

Oh, make sure the collar is a breakaway cat collar, not a dog collar that might get caught on something since he's outside. 

Hope all works out! Lots of great info here on this message board.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, regardless if anyone else "owns" the cat, it seems to have picked your family, and yes, the ear tipping is an indication that it's a stray or feral that was TNR'd. I'd take him/her!


----------



## NutroMike (Oct 24, 2012)

What a beautiful cat! He may or may not have an indoor home somewhere else but it looks as if you may very well be his now. Assuming you can pick him up and he is that friendly; have you taken him to the vet's office to see if he is microchipped? 

I have a feral living in my garage. The garage is heated and Bart (Bart is a female cat) took up residence there about 7 years ago. She now has her own corner with bed, food, water and litter box a little further away. I can't take her inside either but she is quite content in the garage and I do get her vetted yearly. 

If you find you can't keep him, you might try contacting some of the no kill shelters in your area or the rescue groups. Best of luck to you and thank you for caring about this kitty.


----------



## jrs21c (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks all for replies! 
I don't know why there are so many typos on my original post. Apologies!

Anyhow, the cat is very friendly. Anyone can easily pick her up. And whenever someone comes back home, the cat approaches family members and runs between legs rubbing her bodies all over. 

My sister did clip the nails today. The cat didn't seem to like it, but didn't bite or anything. We haven't tried to bath her yet though. Considering my sister could clip nails, I guess the cat is very friendly right?

Also this afternoon, we went to home depot and bought some wood pieces to build a house that we could put near the front door. We finished making it, it is 18"x18"x12". But we didn't put up the roof yet as my sister painted it and it's still wet. 

The cat doesn't seem to want to be in the new house though. So, we put out one of those sports folding chair and put an umbrella (although it isn't not raining here). And we also placed a blanket on the chair, and the cat is sleeping on the chair. 

Once we put up the roof tomorrow, we will remove the chair, and hopefully the cat will try sleep in the house. Any tips on how we can have the cat sleep in the new house? 

Also, we haven't taken her to the vet's office yet. I guess it is the best to see if she has a microchip in her. 
BTW, when they TNR her, do they check if the cat has microchip in them?? 
Also what kind of additional vaccines and check ups we should run on her when we take her to the vet?

Thanks you all for all the information, and please feed us with additional info. 

Lastly, she keeps eating and eating and won't stop. We weren't sure if we should keep feeding her until she is full or we need to limit her appetite. 
Sorry for asking too many questions, but thanks!!!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

So glad you are working on getting this sweetie inside.


----------



## Wicked_Felina10 (Oct 27, 2012)

What a beautiful cat! Regarding the vet visit, I would make sure to get her a rabies shot, along with having her tested for feline leukemia and FIV. Good luck with your new little friend!


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I think the cat will like the house better when the paint smell fades... it's probably pretty strong right now. The cat is definitely friendly if your sister could clip it's nails. The cat may not need a bath; does it seem to have fleas? I'm honestly not sure if the vet would check for a chip during TNR or not. As for the food, I'd keep letting her eat... maybe she's been having trouble getting enough food on her own. Especially being an outdoor cat, I wouldn't think she'd eat to the point of getting fat, as she's active.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

Beautiful baby! If your going to have her wear a collar I would put an I'd on it just in case she wanders off and someone else takes her in. ( if keeping her is your plan ). Looks like she's chosen you.........that's very special in the cat world.
Best of luck.


----------



## jrs21c (Oct 26, 2012)

Went to Petco for a few tests and vaccines. 
We are going back there two weeks later for shots after we get the test results . 
A few surprises! It is a male and estimated to be 5~7 years old according to the vet. 
The cat is fixed, and have no microchip they could find.

Oh! The cat is finally sitting in the new shelter we built over the weekend. thanks minikin44, you were absolutely right  
And I bought some straw from Home depot.. which is.. huge and we barely used maybe 2% of it.. lol

Here are some pictures I took today  










The shelter we built









what it is like in side



























Playing with strings 










Thanks everyone for great info, and please give us (my sister is monitoring this as well) any additional advice you think we would necessary.


----------



## SmithPets (Oct 28, 2012)

Awesome cat! Now it needs a name


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you for caring for this little guy. I guess he has chosen the right family! He really is a beautiful cat, and those are some great pictures. Did you name him?


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

He is so cute! You are wonderful for caring for him. With being as lovey and nice as he is, I'm surprised he doesn't want in the house. =-P


----------

